# i haven't seen one post about rap.



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

don't know if people like it but i'll tell you it's not as bad as you'd think.

here's some lyrics from common in the song- it's your world. in this part he's talking about a prostitute in chicago

Said it was her toes, but I could tell her soul hurt
She was cold turk, growing up she got to know hurt
very well in a world where self hate is overt
Her step-father that he was ike, so her mother he striked
she got to like like minded ******, who liked crimes and figures
Doing white lines and liquor, see hard times had kicked her
In the ass, it used to be thicker
Life is fast, some choose to be quicker
I remember in high school she had a passion to sing
Now she see herself in a casket in dreams
These are the children of crack and rap, blacks done lack
Self-esteem, yo we forgot the dream
On our Jefferson's y'all but we forgot the theme
In the Chi, we even rooting for a garbage team
This queen never seen herself on this Corner
She still wanna see California
But this is her world​


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Not a big fan of rap, but I've always loved Tupac.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I really like this song even though I don't understand the words and the rappers look like hillbillys


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey! I was actually going to start a thread on here just now about rap... until I noticed you had 


*if you like rap..my friend (she's an INFP ) is doing a contest and her and me would appreciate if you watched this and commented on it.*




Thank you:tongue:


----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

I feel like I'm too white to listen to rap.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

WNF said:


> I feel like I'm too white to listen to rap.


Why do you say that? Some of the most talented rappers are white. i.e. Eminem, Atmosphere, Evidence in Dilated Peoples, Remedy in Wu Tang, Diabolic.


That's like saying Jimi Hendrix is bad because he's black.


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## WNF (Dec 23, 2009)

murderegina said:


> Why do you say that? Some of the most talented rappers are white. i.e. Eminem, Atmosphere, Evidence in Dilated Peoples, Remedy in Wu Tang, Diabolic.
> 
> 
> That's like saying Jimi Hendrix is bad because he's black.


I didn't say anyone was bad. I feel out of place listening to it. but then again, I like The Fugees and Wu-Tang Clan. I guess I am into rap. somewhat.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*gives WNF a side hug* ^_^


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I enjoy some rap/hip-hop. Bone Thugs, Tupac, Biggie, and Eminem are amongst my favorites. 

Some of my favorite songs in the rap/hip-hop genre (there are quite a few):


----------



## fiasco (Dec 25, 2009)

I like this song. It seems simple, but I don't know, I listened to it a lot when I was younger.

My favorite part:

"Right before he pulled the trigger, and ended her life, he thought about the cocaine with the platinum and ice. And he felt strong standing along with his new brothers, cocked the gat to her head, and pulled back the shirt cover. But what he saw made him start to cringe and stutter, 'cause he was staring into the eyes of his own mother. She looked back at him and cried, 'cause he had forsaken her. She cried more painfully than when they were raping her. His whole world stopped, he couldn't even contemplate. His corruption had succesfully changed his fate. And he remembered how his mom used to come home late, working hard for nothing, 'cause now what was he worth? He turned away from the woman that had once given him birth.

And crying out to the sky cause he was lonely and scared, but only the devil responded, 'cause God wasn't there. And right then he knew what it was to be empty and cold, and so he jumped off the roof and died with no soul. They say death takes you to a better place but I doubt it. After that they killed his mother, and never spoke about it. And listen 'cause the story that I'm telling is true, 'cause I was there with Billy Jacobs and I raped his mom too. And now the devil follows me everywhere that I go, in fact I'm sure he's standing among one of you at my shows. And every street cypher listening to little thugs flow. He could be standing right next to you, and you wouldn't know. The devil grows inside the hearts of the selfish and wicked. White, brown, yellow and black -- color is not restricted. You have a self destructive destiny when you're inflicted. And you'll be one of God's children that fell from the top. There's no diversity because we're burning in the melting pot. So when the devil wants to dance with you, you better say never, because a dance with the devil might last you forever."

I don't know much about rap, though... I just listen to whatever genre and song I happen to find, and keep it if I like it.


----------



## parallel (Aug 18, 2009)

I find MF DOOM to be one of the most impressive.






These are some pretty good tracks also..






 





I used to not like instrumental hip-hop, but it finally warmed up to me and has quickly became part of my favorites; for example,


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Ok... this isn't typical rap but I just have to for the lulz


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

As far as I can tell, rap usually just falls into a bunch of predictable categories:

a) hookers
b) guns
c) the 'hood
d) money/bling/showing you their gold teeth
e) drugs
f) complaining about how hard life is (this is _before_ they make it big)
g) bragging about how awesome their life is (this is _after_ they make it big)
h) any combination of a through g

This is 99% of rap, as far as I can tell. The other 1% can be nice, though. I always like when someone surprises me with something completely different.


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

lateralus said:


> I find MF DOOM to be one of the most impressive.
> 
> YouTube - Madvillain (MF Doom + Madlib) - Rhinestone Cowboy
> 
> ...


You have great taste in Hip Hop. DJ Shadow's album Endtroducing is one of my all time favourites.

For me, I like all sorts. Favourites include

Roots Manuva





 
Jurassic Five





 
Mos Def





 
Dr Octagon





 
RJD2





 
Q-Tip





 
Dead Prez





 
Talib Kweli





 
Clouddead





 
That's enough!


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

zwanglos said:


> As far as I can tell, rap usually just falls into a bunch of predictable categories:
> 
> a) hookers
> b) guns
> ...


It sounds like, sadly, you have only been exposed to commercial hip hop.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

fiasco said:


> YouTube - Immortal Technique - Dance With The Devil
> 
> I like this song. It seems simple, but I don't know, I listened to it a lot when I was younger.
> 
> ...





Immortal Technique hit on me before and him and me had a long convo about his song before


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I grew out of rap. It was big when I was sixteen and then one day I was like Bob Dylan who is this guy ? Rock N Roll what's that? About that time a huge wave of great music washed over my body and got me clean... I was baptised in rock from that point onwards. Dylan also created the first rap tune anyway, subterrean homesick blues:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Moon Pix said:


> I can assure you 100% from my heart that when hip hop is good its up there with any music ever made by anybody.


Yeah, I can agree with that. Some of the best working lyricists in music today are rappers.


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to listen to a lot of Tupac Shakur and still reference his poetry to this day on occasion (In the Event of My Demise, In the Depths of Solitude, etc). He was a very promising actor and even if, like myself, you're not fond of most rap music I recommended watching the film Gridlock'd which stars him, Thandie Newton and Tim Roth. It's a dramady that is very relevant and fascinating. Shakur is now easy to relate to as he was highly misunderstood/misinterpreted as (and because he was) a real person. And while no saint, he was often pigeon-holed by the world. Other than him, Jurassic 5 and A Tribe Called Quest exemplified artistic intelligence that still benefits society as a whole. Artistic honesty is brave and highly admirable, but too often not appreciated as such.


----------



## museummouth (Mar 7, 2010)

i absolutely, positively hate mainstream rap. 
auto-tune, hoes, cash money, pimps = no thanks.

the only artists i have ever gotten really into as far as rap goes are wu-tang and why? (sometimes, i don't feel like i can consider why? rap music. it's so diverse and original).

/two cents


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

He ain't so bad either.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Outkast
That's all I have to say
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maneater (Sep 1, 2009)

Why start now?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

lorrrd where is turran ....*looks for turran*


anyway .... here is german rap.....


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2010)

All genres are good. The majority of artists in EVERY genre, however, are not.

To me, the Golden Age of Hip-Hop (1986-1993) was the most fascinating and fastest evolving musical revolution of any genre (punk turning into post-punk, circa '77-'79 is up there, too). Hip-hop arguably broke through with "Walk This Way," which was a catchy, ridiculously simplistic song. But within two years, several innovators changed the face of hip-hop with complex rhyming (Rakim, Big Daddy Kane), important social commentary (KRS-One), and never-before heard-of production techniques (Public Enemy, _Paul's Boutique_). By '93, producers like Large Professor, DJ Premier and Pete Rock did to hip-hop what John Coltrane did to jazz -- they took the genre to the next level, to the point where those records have become canonized.

But when you look back at that era, I mean, a lot of urban music at the time was New Jack Swing and tame pop passing itself as hip-hop. Most famous hip-hop groups from that era are rightfully forgotten. And such is hip-hop (and any genre) now. The radio is a social experience. Not a musical vehicle.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

I hate when people say "all rap sounds the same." That can be said of ANY genre that you don't listen to. Electronica, country, pop rock, classical, metal, traditional Irish etc. etc....Any music can sound familiar to an untrained ear.

The Cunninlynguists - just infreakingcredible


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I recommend these guys. 






Indian guy is an entp


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

i like to freestyle rap for the hell of it when im high or when im feeling creative. I basically was introduced to rap music by my cousin, who is now trying to get into the rap game. I think he is pretty good. Hell, now i got your attention, here's some of his music: Averis


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Saul Williams


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

I love rapping. 
I speak very fast, so rapping is natural to me.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

AirMarionette said:


> I love rapping.
> I speak very fast, so rapping is natural to me.


I too enjoy rapping. I freestyle in public sometimes as im walking with friends.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe it will be ok for 'white people to like rap' when hipsters see it as ironic enough someday. Seriously.. its dumb to not like a type of music, or admit to it because of the stigma attached in your culture. I listen to whatever the hell I want, and it includes rap.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I've already posted once, but I've been listening to a lot of the rap I used to listen to back in middle school here recently. I used to love these songs, and actually still do :blushed: 











Bad lyrics, good beat! :tongue:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Maybe it will be ok for 'white people to like rap' when hipsters see it as ironic enough someday. Seriously.. its dumb to not like a type of music, or admit to it because of the stigma attached in your culture. I listen to whatever the hell I want, and it includes rap.


Why so serious? :mellow: It made it even more scare imagining such barrages to come from someone with that avatar. I felt like an amazonian was gonna slay me if i said something that goes against her.

But i agree with you.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Cthulhu said:


> Why so serious? :mellow: It made it even more scare imagining such barrages to come from someone with that avatar. I felt like an amazonian was gonna slay me if i said something that goes against her.
> 
> But i agree with you.


She slays gently. :crazy:


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Promethea said:


> She slays gently. :crazy:


Thats......reasurring...:crazy:


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Maybe it will be ok for 'white people to like rap' when hipsters see it as ironic enough someday. Seriously.. its dumb to not like a type of music, or admit to it because of the stigma attached in your culture. I listen to whatever the hell I want, and it includes rap.


Well said, bro.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

AirMarionette said:


> Well said, bro.


On tha ril niggs.


----------



## Overthinker (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't like mainstream rap as much as I used to, but I love a lot of underground hip-hop. it's all about *BLUE SCHOLARS*. Educated dude with insightful lyrics. youtoob them. Check out blink, sagaba, joe metro, no rest for the weary, and burnt offerings. Panacea are also awesome. Check out the scenic route, pops said, and walk in the park. If you don't like these songs all hope is lost. :laughing:
I still like older 50 cent, eminem, and the game though. Rappers usually do a good job of describing the oppression they faced, and how they overcame it. Nothing better than a positive message. However, I don't really like misogynistic rap. Boasting about paychecks though, is something I can relate to. A lot of rap lyrics are motivating to entrepreneur types.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Haven't seen so much as one post about rap?
That's a good thing.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

HannibalLecter said:


> Haven't seen so much as one post about rap?
> That's a good thing.


I should've made a bet with somebody before I read this, because I called it as soon as I saw your name under "Last Post."


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Overthinker said:


> I don't like mainstream rap as much as I used to, but I love a lot of underground hip-hop. it's all about *BLUE SCHOLARS*. Educated dude with insightful lyrics. youtoob them. Check out blink, sagaba, joe metro, no rest for the weary, and burnt offerings. Panacea are also awesome. Check out the scenic route, pops said, and walk in the park. If you don't like these songs all hope is lost. :laughing:
> I still like older 50 cent, eminem, and the game though. Rappers usually do a good job of describing the oppression they faced, and how they overcame it. Nothing better than a positive message. However, I don't really like misogynistic rap. Boasting about paychecks though, is something I can relate to. A lot of rap lyrics are motivating to entrepreneur types.


Blue Scholars are amazing. Motion Movement is the gnarliest song ever.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh shit! This was my song back in the day! :crazy:


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't consider rap a favorite genre of mine, but I recognize true talent when I hear it: 

Tech N9ne


YouTube - Tech N9ne The Beast (Uncensored)

YouTube - Midwest Choppers - Tech N9ne ft. D-Loc, Dalima & Big Krizz K


----------



## archangelic peon (Feb 28, 2010)

YouTube - Jedi Mind Tricks- Uncommon Valor (A Vietnam Story)

YouTube - Foesum- Who Got your Back

YouTube - Freestyle Art : "Caught in a Hustle"

YouTube - Immortal Technique - You Never Know Lyrics

YouTube - Army Of The Pharaohs - Swords Drawn + Lyrics

YouTube - Canibus - Poet Laureate II

YouTube - The Devil Made Me Do It - by Paris

YouTube - Crips - Steady Dippin'

YouTube - Watt's G's "Stuck In Da Game"

YouTube - Souls of Mischief - Last Night

got a weakness for nelly from back in the day 

YouTube - Nelly Country Grammar


----------



## Arsineus Maximus (May 1, 2010)

YouTube - Andre 3000 - A Life in the Day of Benjamin Andre


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

i was wondering where i could find a thread about rap.. im liking Bobby ray these days, and kid cudi. that guy is truly awesome. although his songs are mostly about smoking pot and getting high, most of his songs are really relatable and i'd like to recommend it to some infp's but i didnt think any infp would wanna listen to rap as much as i do since all they talk about are enya and regina spekter and what have you.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

sushi said:


> i was wondering where i could find a thread about rap.. im liking Bobby ray these days, and kid cudi. that guy is truly awesome. although his songs are mostly about smoking pot and getting high, most of his songs are really relatable and i'd like to recommend it to some infp's but i didnt think any infp would wanna listen to rap as much as i do since all they talk about are enya and regina spekter and what have you.


I'm here SUPERDUPERDUDIKUD!


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

.....No Jay Electronica? 






But this is hip hop.roud:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> .....No Jay Electronica?
> 
> YouTube - Jay Electronica - The Pledge (Eternal Sunshine) -Full Song, Good Quality-
> 
> But this is hip hop.roud:


What the fuck is Jay Electronica?

Jay Electronica is unfuckwithable!


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 13, 2010)

android654 said:


> What the fuck is Jay Electronica?
> 
> Jay Electronica is unfuckwithable!


Ah a hip hop head.:laughing:

More people need to hear what the thing sounds like.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Ah a hip hop head.:laughing:
> 
> More people need to hear what the thing sounds like.


A lot of people especially INFP's would get a lot out of hip hop if they listened to actual hip hop. Common's stuff during "BE" and before is good place to start. Or more underground stuff like Lupe would appeal to INFP's.


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

sushi said:


> i was wondering where i could find a thread about rap.. im liking Bobby ray these days, and kid cudi. that guy is truly awesome. although his songs are mostly about smoking pot and getting high, most of his songs are really relatable and i'd like to recommend it to some infp's but i didnt think any infp would wanna listen to rap as much as i do since all they talk about are enya and regina spekter and what have you.


But..but..Regina Spektor is wunderfalll!


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

No rap = good.
Rap = horrible noise.


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> No rap = good.
> Rap = horrible noise.


rap is NOT horrible noise! :angry:


----------



## sushi (May 2, 2010)

to that person who posted the jay electronica vid, thanks so much, ive never heard of him but he sounds amazing. kinda like indie rap.


----------

